# I promised an update...8 months with a CL55 AMG



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

For the motoring enthusiasts among us (for the rest the photos are at the bottom), I promised an update on this. Whats it like from a poor boys point of view like me to buy and run a CL55 AMG bought at the bottom of the market off the Autotrader for about £3,000? I think it important to cover this as most people seem scared to death of the W215 AMG range - even knowledgeable lads who can wield a socket set go weak knee at the thought of something going wrong with what was originally a £100k car consisting of myriad technologies which in some cases are now approaching 18 years of use and all to often abuse and neglect!

Well having said that I just wanted to make it clear how good the starting point is. The W215 was the top Mercedes S Class 17 years ago and therefore probably the best engineered car in the world. As a result the basics are bulletproof. The 5 litre engine in basic form taken to 5.5 etc etc Supercharged in some cases and Turbo in others is extremely strong. As are the running gear and the gearbox is of course what most other manufacturers use in their most powerful models when their own are not strong enough (step forward Jaguar?).

So the basics are good. On top of these we have a notoriously complex and costly if superb ABC suspension set up, and various electronics throughout the car which all strike fear for a lot of people. I've never worried about such things. (hence a string of Porsche 928's in my 20's) Sleepless night so what.

So whats it really been like after nearly a year and about 12,000 miles? Well when the car came it was basically straight, sound but neglected. Running well and slightly scruffy (easily fixed the body is explained here http://bayhas.com/mercedes/cl215/contents/home.htm) (The ABC here (http://mercedes-abc-drive-carefully.blogspot.co.uk/)

The faults...when it arrived

- first thing I noticed was a wet boot. Traced to can you believe it no seal in the rear light at the passenger side which had flooded and destroyed the cd player (I sourced one from the Bronx for 50 quid via ebay...came with the cds still in it...) Biggest problem was the multiplug had disintegrated and had to be replaced with soldered joints - not easy. For the power cable. The signal is fibre optics from the command system.

Next up after being parked up for a few weeks awaiting a plate transfer were flooded foot wells in the passenger side. A result of a blocked 'reed' drain

this video explains -






easy fix easily prevented stupid design and could write the car off. Fortunately I found it though had to dry the interior out. Its basically a drain at the bottom of the intake which has to be kept clear.

So what else? Well the ABC did act up a little in so much as it went to the floor when the ignition was off at the front left. Easily fixed by a fluid change (seems a lot of people don't do them!). This result in the valves in the valve block sticking to one or more dampers. New fluid basically clears the dirt out and burns through opening the valves again. It usually prevents a full valve block strip down as in this video.






The easy way to change the fluid is to drain via the tank under the bonnet - the correct way is via a bleed nipple under the car though this often sticks and requires a new pipe there are 4 at £200 each. So best to look for the simple fix it does work.






The fluid change transformed the cars ride and handling - much more compliant.

Next up was a wet boot again - traced again to a light in the boot itself this time the brake light - no gasket! I can only think someone put a used one on at some point! Easy sorted after paying my MB dealer 80 quid for a new light. The fitting was tricky though! The boot is plastic and the light screws in place someone in the past in their wisdom had punched it out, leaving the holes too big. Had to use small plastic 0 rings as washers.

I've used the car every day through all this 'fun' and by March had it pretty much spot on mechanically (all silly things really and easily and cheaply sorted taking us back to my point about the basic engineering being superb).

So in mid March I decided to tidy the blemishes on the body all cosmetics. The front wings are plastic, the boot is plastic and the rest of the body is a mixture of magnesium and aluminum so good no rust to address.

I dealt with the spraying myself no easy in metallic but I had good practice as a poor Law Student in the early 90's spraying my BMW 635CSI

I did the front bumper stone chips etc, rear passenger side wing about a foot around the arch and all along the bottom of the drivers door and rear quarter. Normal spray gun and heat guns, 1500's wet and dry and plenty of g3 has given a superb finish and the blending in is almost perfect using a paint wetter to prevent the halo.

Next up after the body were the AMG monoblock alloy wheels. These should have a polished rim, over the years it gets damaged and then when the wheels are repainted most simply spray over.

I decided to strip the rim back using nitromoze then polish it by hand with 260, 400, 800, 1200 and finally 1500 wet and dry (sore thumb) then polsh it with meguiars metal polish which leaves protection. I didn't re clear coat it doesn't last - better to polish now and then (so far they have lasted 6 weeks without dulling)

I re-sprayed and clear coated the wheel centres in the correct silver.

The final touches were new wheel badges. 17 quid of the bay.

I also managed to source a set of original carpet mats for the interior second hand of the bay but mint for £85 from Germany (they ain't available new now).

The finishing touch was an original key ring from Temple Fortune Mercedes in London who did the pdi for the AMG before sending it to the retailing dealer in Bristol (I also managed to source some original number plate surrounds).

here are the results now photos of 3 grands worth of CL55 AMG running and feeling superb. I've done the work myself mostly and its cost about £800 in total. Its just a wonderful car for peanuts. Nothing to be scared of honest guv :biggrin: .

I think I promised you that little lot steve @SBryantgb









This is the side I painted rear wing door bottom quarters and front wing (front bumper too)

IMG_0049 by


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Well as always with me cars just like watches - totally out of the blue a 2005 CL65 AMG turned up that is just to good to turn down so I've done a deal over the phone - had the dealer tax, mot, and valet the 65 and arrange for a plate transfer, and tomorrow I'm off up North to part exchanged the 55. Well Like cars like watches. Itchy feet. :biggrin:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great :thumbsup: nice job, bet it sounds great too.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice car, great work on the paint. Almost a shame to PX it.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Will get some pictures of the 65 when get chance the 2005 model is a big leap forward the 7G Auto box making a massive difference. Its the first car I've driven where you sort of dial the speed in and then it happens like pressing a light switch. Apart from that it quiet ordinary well not really it has digital TV ariels in the windows, which seem at odds with the 1942 Avia I'm wearing.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Its arrived, its great, Isn't it strange I'm always in graveyards. Would you believe a Gent visits from Bedford and spends the summer in a box he made last year over the fence at the top of the graveyard - which I find myself in often? Well we expect him back in mid to late May.



__
https://flic.kr/p/T6igAR

I won't edit in case of misunderstanding. Just to clarify its the graveyard I find myself in often rather than the box. Pertained to above.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

My only minor reservation and it is very minor and a matter of personal choice.

It needs to be Osibian Black

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Tantalizing originality and a TV ariel are the alliterating plosives. The down to earth factor avoiding the play on words in my earlier post would be the fact they buy these cars new in Yorkshire! More brass than sense then or warm beer is so cheap it saves the pennies. And they say Yorkshire Men are tight. Bet this was well 'written down' in the company accounts. I expect they used the method of straight line depreciation judging by what I paid. Even accounting for Indexation. This was £128k in 2005. In 2017 it was rather less than the value of @BondandBigM 's - (how you doing old mate?) cheapest Rolex. :biggrin:



__
https://flic.kr/p/UgmSCy


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> My only minor reservation and it is very minor and a matter of personal choice.
> 
> It needs to be Osibian Black
> 
> :biggrin:


 I totally agree and have to go now though I perhaps will be back more often. My honest excuse at the moment is believe it or not I have to check the 'bat house' we had to build. They are endangered apparently. Though there may be wards full of them as my mate quipped.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@Nigelp You almost had me convinced that I should look into buying a CL55 UNTIL I clicked on one of your links for the ABC system. The money involved should the system go wrong made me shout out "OUCH" big time and I don't think I will be purchasing one any time soon 

David


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

DJH584 said:


> @Nigelp You almost had me convinced that I should look into buying a CL55 UNTIL I clicked on one of your links for the ABC system. The money involved should the system go wrong made me shout out "OUCH" big time and I don't think I will be purchasing one any time soon
> 
> David


 There are various standard spring and shock conversion kits available. Maybe not cheap but you'll only have to do it once.

http://www.rebuildmastertech.com/mercedes-benz-sl-class-r230-2003-2006-v8-engine-only-abc-hydropneumatic-suspension-coil-spring-conversion-kit/


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> There are various standard spring and shock conversion kits available. Maybe not cheap but you'll only have to do it once.
> 
> http://www.rebuildmastertech.com/mercedes-benz-sl-class-r230-2003-2006-v8-engine-only-abc-hydropneumatic-suspension-coil-spring-conversion-kit/


 yep they are only shockers. the system is good as long as its had fluid changes and the pump is good but yes the shocks are an easy option if all goes t1ts up, though its much easier just to buy another and then sell it when you fancy a Maserati...Did I tell you about the 2004 QP?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> yep they are only shockers. the system is good as long as its had fluid changes and the pump is good but yes the shocks are an easy option if all goes t1ts up, though its much easier just to buy another and then sell it when you fancy a Maserati...Did I tell you about the 2004 QP?


 I seem to remember a bit back seeing a Maserati down at £10K and being almost tempted to go for a look see. Like the Merc suspension everything is fixable one way or another.

Although still kicking myself for not buying a 911back when they were cheap. My mate bought a really nice one a few years ago just before the prices went crazy. Paid £14K for it, same cars are going for silly money now.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Although still kicking myself for not buying a 911back when they were cheap. My mate bought a really nice one a few years ago just before the prices went crazy. Paid £14K for it, same cars are going for silly money now.


 I looked at a Ferrari 308 GTB 8 years ago. Black with cream leather, it was worth going into debt for with a guide of £15-18k It sold for £22k plus commission and I couldn't afford it.

I saw the exact same car recently (not many with that colour spec!) up for £75k. Gutted


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> I looked at a Ferrari 308 GTB 8 years ago. Black with cream leather, it was worth going into debt for with a guide of £15-18k It sold for £22k plus commission and I couldn't afford it.
> 
> I saw the exact same car recently (not many with that colour spec!) up for £75k. Gutted


 Such is life, seeing the prices of old hot hatches and fast fords I wish I had kept some of the old motors I had. Just stuck them in storage and reel in the coin now.

I still want an old 911 though.

:biggrin:


----------

